# Honey pump flow rates



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

Horsepower & reduction ratio used to drive the unit.
What size pipe is going to be used for discharge
How much lift & distance is needed.
And 80 degree 18% moisture honey takes a whole lot less horses than 80 degree 14% honey. 
We had to move some this year that was in the 13's


----------



## 2dumb (Nov 15, 2012)

Minimal lift and distance. Honey is going less than a foot from sump to pump then up six feet and over three feet into holding tanks. Sump is not heated but our honey is pulled in 95-100 degree temp and we keep our honey room at 85 when not in use and 100 when we are extracting. Honey is always high moisture here - sometimes 19-20 even when capped. The three pumps we are considering are all 1". We will close nipple and bump to 1-1/2 before and after pump. Honey is free-falling from hose into large strainer basket above each tank so there is no back pressure from filter. The Maxant is the least expensive and appears to be well made. What concerns me is that they say it will only pump a gallon a minute. When I do the math on their setup it is a 1:4.3 and should be pumping considerably more than that. Kelley says 2.5 gallons a minute and the math matches but their pump is pricey for what it is. Mann Lake rates theirs at 6-8 gallons a minute. Their price is good but I am concerned about getting cavitation at that flow rate and I would prefer a slower rate given the way we strain the honey going into the tanks. I can build the Kelley for about 60% of what they are charging but hate to do that. Those projects always end up with an unforseen twist. The Maxant would be our best bet if the real world flow rate is higher than what they claim. Hoping someone actually using a Maxant will post their experience.


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

1HP motor driving a 1-1/2" Viking pump. 2-1/4" pulley on the motor & a 12" on the pump.
Our motor base allows enough motor travel to reduce the motor pulley size down to a 2" when temps affect pumping. We had to pump some 14% honey this year!
There is less than a 2' lift on the suction side of the pump from the sump & honey is lifted 7" along a 15 foot run into 7K pound holding tanks.
This set up moves 10 to 12 gallon a minute.


----------

